# Pyr aggressive to goat



## treeclimber233 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a male Pyr that is about 2 years old. I have had him for about 6-8 months.  Lately (last 2 months) he has decided he does not like the buck he is living with.  He has started biting the buck on his ears and drawing blood.  Last night I noticed he has bitten off the tip of the bucks ear.  The lady I got him from told me she had seen him chasing her goats some but I never noticed him chasing my bucks when I first got. I am wondering why he is doing this now when he did not do it when I first brought him home. I have  noticed him sniffing and licking a does privates that I recently put in the buck pen. I am wondering if getting him fixed will help?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2014)

First, how many goats is he in with?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 10, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> First, how many goats is he in with?


He was in with 4-5 bucks and wethers. Then when I realized only one buck (Mr. chewed ears) was the only one eating at the manger I moved the others out. My dog Bankx was already starting to show aggression toward this buck but I thought it was because the buck was being very aggressive with the other goats. If this buck was really pushy at feeding time and pushing me around Bankx would run up growling and make the buck leave. I thought he was just "protecting" me. Then I noticed he was chasing the chickens some. Not trying to hurt them, just to make them holler. Then I saw some blood on the ear one day.  I put a doe in with the buck that all my other does were beating up. he does not pay any attention to the doe just the buck.  I decided to wean some babies so I put their mother in with the buck too and go to the barn this morning and find the tip of the ear gone.


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2014)

Is he aggressive or playing with them?
Is he trying to get them away from his food or sleeping area? 
Why is he alone with one goat and not with the goat herd?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 11, 2014)

I think he is being aggressive with the buck. Like I said in my previous reply when the buck is pushing me around Bankx charges him and makes him get away from me. He is food aggressive so I feed him well away from the barn and their feeding area. The reason he is with the buck and not the herd is because when I went to get him the people there had to trick him into going into a small pen (30x30) so they could even catch him. Then it took at least 15 minutes for them to corner him to catch him. Once they got their hands on him he was totally submissive to them so when I got him home I put him in the smallest pen I had so he could not get too far away from me until he got used to me.  With me he is fine. He comes to me when I go into the pen and greets me with his tail wagging. Not at all the reaction he had at his former home when someone went into the field. And I am not sure my electric fence will hold him. I am soon going to be putting wire fence up with electric on the top and bottom. Right now I have 4 strands of electric fence.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2014)

I am having computer issues... Going to try to type up something ad then just click and paste.
3 times yesterday in the middle of typing my computer shut down. 
I think problem is fixed... be back..
I have a few ideas...


----------

